# English in San Miniato, Pisa



## sim0670 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, Would be interested if there is anyone from the UK living and working in the San Miniato area.:noidea:


----------



## annehamilton (Mar 6, 2009)

sim0670 said:


> Hi, Would be interested if there is anyone from the UK living and working in the San Miniato area.:noidea:


Hi, we live a few miles north of san miniato, just above fucecchio in a village called pinete.


----------

